# platy fry



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

i recently purchased some platies from the LFS. i knew one was pregnant when i got her but didn't realize how far along she actually was. to my surprise, she gave birth tonight( i counted around 20 fry but i can only spot 5 right now, others are probably well hidden). i don't have a breeding tank set up so i'm going to let nature run its course this time. 
for the future, i plant ot set up a breeding tank. i have never done this, and i'm sure there's a thread for it but i couldn't find it, so i am just wondering what the best setup would be for a breeding tank? i'm thinking 10 gal but just wondering what king of filter, heater, etc. is best...gravel or bare bottom?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It can be any tank, any way you like it. I tend to use a bare tank with a sponge filter because it is cheap and easy to clean. For platys, lots of floating plant (plastic is ok). Bigger is better because you likely need to keep 20+ fry in the tank until they are a size a store will take (likely the size you bought, full grown), so go up to a 15 or 20 gallon if you have the space. 

I use heaters in the winter, haven't found any I really love and I use lids to slow evaporation. You can skip the light, thats for you, not the fish.


----------

